# Need humidification system for homemade Humidor-whats best?



## RUMBLON (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi gang, my name is Dave/RUMBLON is my 38 plymouth I am building. I am building a 40s era cocal cola chest style machine into a custom humnidor. I am now in need of a humidification system and need some advise. Here are links to the two I am looking at.

One is a Avallo and the other is a Habitat by CTM?
OK, I have 6.5 cubic feet, I want to fill it and leave it alone and refill when necessary?

WHATS BEST? Need advise.

here are a few pics attached.

I am looking at this one here at between $250-300.
ignore the weights in the pics, I used them to keep the cedar panels flat and make them adhere better.

Avallo Accumonitor

DC Evaporative Humidifiers


----------



## Mr. Randy Watson (Jan 30, 2009)

I have nothing to add as I have no experience with either humidification system (I've used the Cigar Oasis and it worked great for me), but I just wanted to tell you that your humidor kicks ace. 

Nice, nice work.


----------



## RUMBLON (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr. Randy Watson said:


> I have nothing to add as I have no experience with either humidification system (I've used the Cigar Oasis and it worked great for me), but I just wanted to tell you that your humidor kicks ace.
> 
> Nice, nice work.


Thanks, I am in the middle of deciding on what type of humidification system to buy as I am new to these. I have a cigar oasis in my small humidor, but this is much larger and I need something that can do the job and not break the bank.
I am also int he middle of doing the paint work at the moment. It had a small dent in it so thats removed and I am waiting for some warmer weather to prime and block it, then shoot it. I build hotrods on the side and whole cars, so this is a piece of cake in comparrison.

I have several friends who are now bothering me to build more and am contemplating old gas pumps and stand up coke machines as well. Just something different.

RUMBLON


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a 5 cu ft. cabinet and I use a pound of Heartfelt beads and a CO CL Plus and it does a very good job. The CO is mainly for the fan to circulate the air. I would try a couple pounds of beads and a computer fan, should do the job.


----------



## RUMBLON (Jan 31, 2009)

Phantom57 said:


> I have a 5 cu ft. cabinet and I use a pound of Heartfelt beads and a CO CL Plus and it does a very good job. The CO is mainly for the fan to circulate the air. I would try a couple pounds of beads and a computer fan, should do the job.


ph, thanks, whats a cl co plus/

RUMBLON


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

RUMBLON said:


> ph, thanks, whats a cl co plus/
> 
> RUMBLON


Cigar Oasis. That is what I would use. Don't forget to add .5-1.0 lbs of beads.

Mike


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats going to be a realy cool Humi!!! I would go with a hydra and beads


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

when I was looking for a humidifier for my desktop I came across the cigar oasis XL, which I found was more for what you are looking for. Just don't know how you can have a plug run through your built piece, but im sure with a seal, it's doable


----------

